# Annemarie Carpendale erwartet Baby



## congo64 (5 Nov. 2017)

*Mit diesem Post macht Annemarie ihre Schwangerschaft bekannt.*





*annie_carpendale..mein Mann meint, er hätte den dickeren....ich wette in den nächsten Monaten DAGEGEN ������ #threesome #mini #happyus #luckyme #❤️*


----------



## Voyeurfriend (5 Nov. 2017)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch den beiden!!!


----------



## Naddi (5 Nov. 2017)

Glückwunsch 

Die haben auch lange genug geübt


----------



## Rumpelmucke (5 Nov. 2017)

Ahaaaa, daher das plötzliche Möpse-.Wachstum


----------



## Tittelelli (5 Nov. 2017)

und Herr Lee aus der Mongolei hat Blähungen


----------



## hsvmann (5 Nov. 2017)

Das hatte ich eigentlich schon eine geraume Zeit erwartet

Herzlichen Glückwunsch Familie Carpendale.:thumbup:


----------



## Suedoldenburger (6 Nov. 2017)

Rumpelmucke schrieb:


> Ahaaaa, daher das plötzliche Möpse-.Wachstum



Das sollte und kann man auch anders ausdrücken!!:angry::angry:


----------



## alpaslan (6 Nov. 2017)

freue mich auf tolle schwangerschaftspics


----------



## kamy (6 Nov. 2017)

*Meinen Glückwunsch *


----------



## hansa (7 Nov. 2017)

Alles Gute für die werdenden Eltern :thumbup:


----------



## Marco2 (13 Nov. 2017)

​


----------



## Weltenbummler (13 Nov. 2017)

Sehr prächtige Brüste hat Annemarie.


----------

